
Free Google Pixel3 XL if purchase via Google Fi Website - smy20011
https://fi.google.com/about/device-promo-terms/#$200-fi-service-credit-with-compatible-phone-activation-on-google-fi-promotion-terms
======
IronWolve
Looks like you get the money back in a travel gift card, thats only usable by
airbnb, hotels.com and delta, etc.

